# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Orek, chiot né en 01/2020 recherche nouvelle FA.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Orek doit changer de Famille D'accueil, 
Orek  est un chien super sociable, sympa avec les enfants, avec les chiens,  pour les chats à confirmer, il est Sociable avec les humains, il est  propre, il apprend vite, il ne tire pas pendant les promenades. Il est  vraiment Super. 
Mais Orek ne supporte pas la solitude, nous lui  cherchons une Famille D'accueil avec déjà un loulou et une FA (présente)  qui va pouvoir travailler les absences en douceur. 
La situation est vraiment urgente.

Voici son post pour mieux le connaitre :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...2021-a-188031/

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère qu'OREK trouvera très vite une gentille famille

----------

